# Open floor drains



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm working on a job where the HVAC guys (who moved the furnace, water heater, and washer/dryer) have 2 open floor drains for the AC and water tank overflow.

Is there an accepted way to protect these from debris? This is also a laundry room and it's inevitable that kids toys and other junk will find its way in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If you can't buy a stock grate cap make one.


----------



## Rhode Island (Mar 24, 2015)

I wish I could find the pic. That isn't bad. I did some work for a lady who had a 12"x12" square cut thru her basement floor. There was a rubber drain hose from a huge dehumidifier going into the hole. Absolutely crazy someone did that. Anyways those holes are nice and small. Like mentioned they sell caps with large diameter holes to run pipe thru.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Since it's already installed, I'd grab two pieces of heavy sheet metal and slot them to fit. A couple of zips to the subfloor and bada bing.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

chicken wire. Cheap, and breathable.


----------

